# A boy and his dog agility video (if you just love dogs you need to watch)



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

http://www.dogheirs.com/tamara/post...ing-competition-at-paragility-world-cup-video


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This is an AMAZING video. Makes me cry... happy cry!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> This is an AMAZING video. Makes me cry... happy cry!


Me to !I am 53 year old ex military hung ho airborne alpha male. Dogs. Are gods gift to man! If you can't love this I don't know! Dog backwards= god=love.Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

I thought it was pretty amazing too!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Fixed (i messed up the video but should work now)


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

link doesn't work


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

ken k said:


> link doesn't work


Think it's fixed now, thanks


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That was amazing


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

excellent video, and an incredible set of parents


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I saw that, it made me cry! Amazing.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

blackshep said:


> I saw that, it made me cry! Amazing.


Me too, really shows how amazing dogs can be in our lives.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> This is an AMAZING video. Makes me cry... happy cry!


 
Same here. Brought tears to my eyes.


----------

